# My Baltimore Bottle Show haul!



## annie44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Had a great time at the Baltimore bottle show!  Here are pics of my purchases - first one is a Magnum quart Missisquoi A Springs...


----------



## annie44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Three new Bunker Hill bottles - two in the harder to find square shape...


----------



## annie44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Two Gettsburg Katalysine Water (GKW monogram) that are base embossed Whitney Glassworks, Glassboro, NJ...


----------



## annie44 (Mar 4, 2007)

Last but not least - a great Stoddard stubby from Jeff Noordsy (kungfufighter), who I enjoyed meeting and talking to at the show...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice Bottles Annie44 , and thanks for sharing !  
 Did you happen to get any pics of the Show ?  I hope someone took a camera and can share some pics.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am firing my photographer - Becky went with me and I asked her to take photos of the show, as I thought it would keep her from getting bored while I shopped.  She didn't take one picture - saying she didn't notice anyone else taking pictures and it was too crowded!!  
 Next year I will put my purchases in the car, and  then go back to the show for some photos.
 I enjoyed meeting quite a few people I have made purchases from in the past such as Jack Stecher, Ed and Kathy Gray, and Jeff (as I mentioned above).


----------



## bearswede (Mar 4, 2007)

As Jerry Lewis would say: "Nice haul, Laydee!!!"


  Ron


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice finds, Cindy. The square Bunkers are really cool. I made a few nice purchases as well. I will be making the Baltimore show every year from now on. It is awesome! ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice haul indeed. I really like the Gettsburgs


----------

